# Air Pump for Small Fish Room



## AfricanLove

Hi I've googled and looked all over, But I cant seem to find a clear cut pump for my Fish room. Most of my tanks will be ran by sponge filter. I could see at the very most maybe ten sponge filters. Being the biggest tank probably a 40B. I thought about running smaller individual pumps, but it takes up more money, more space, and creates more noise. So what do yall think? :thumb:


----------



## SupeDM

I would call John at Jehmco. I am no expert on this but i believe most of the larger style pumps will be overkill in the situation of 10 sponges. I run 80 sponges off of my Medo LA60 pump and that is pushing it. I have however run as many as 6 off a whisper 100 but they didnt have the flow they could have. The thing here is going to be power usage. The smaller pumps use alot less power so 5 whisper or similar small pumps might be way to go.


----------



## Deeda

Choosing a central air pump for multiple fish tanks was complicated, at least for me. What I do know is that you need to know the depth of the water, the number of air outlets per tank, the number of tanks, and the type of filters you will be running. Also, PVC pipe diameter and the total length of the piping system are important factors if you choose to use a main air supply method.

Sponge filters without air stones need less pressure since an air-stone has multiple small pores. Multiple individual gang valves are not as efficient as using a header type system where the individual air valves are closer to the tanks. Long runs of small diameter air hose is also less efficient.

Over and under sizing an air pump can also be inefficient cost wise. Too much back pressure can shorten the life of an air pump.

Don't forget to consider the noise of some air pumps. The decibel rating should be in the mfg. literature as well as the rated pressure, rated airflow (LPM or CFM), and power consumption.

I chose to get a linear piston air compressor (air pump) for my small fish room with 18 tanks with a maximum water depth of 13" each. I am using a central 1" diameter PVC pipe system around the ceiling with secondary pipes (ladder style) to the aquariums on each level of the rack. Individual air valve were tapped into the PVC piping and I installed 6 outlets for each 48" long rack. I'm running Poret HMF style filters with air lifts without air stones, 2 per tank for 30B's and 33L tanks. It's working extremely well for me. I called Jehmco and spoke with John and gave him all the info I posted in this paragraph and he recommended an LPH60 model air pump based on my particular setup and it took less than 15 minutes on the phone. I'm very pleased with the quietness and performance of the pump though it has only been in use for a couple months.

I understand that your particular setup is different than mine but it wouldn't hurt to contact them to at least get a more precise answer on what air pump would be suitable for your particular setup and/or if you might be adding additional tanks in the near future. I spent hours online and talking to members of my local fish clubs that have multiple tanks and various 'central' air pumps and I still couldn't make a decision on what was best for my setup.

Hope this helps more than confuses. You might also want to check out the Product Reviews for air pumps to see what other's may have contributed regarding specific brands and models.


----------



## AfricanLove

I will be running about 8 tanks. 2-3 10's 2-20L's a 2.5 a 20h and a 40b. So about 8 tanks and about 12 sponge filters. I really dont want to put $200 into an air pump. It dosent seem practical for my setup. I'm thinking maybe just a couple hobbyist air pumps. I'm not sure ill keep looking


----------



## Deeda

I was using an Alita AL-15 pump to run seven 15" high aquariums for a couple years with extra air to spare. I highly recommend this air pump and it cost around $100. It is a diaphragm style pump and quiet. I do recommend making a DIY PVC manifold with individual air valves rather than using a smaller pre-made manifold as this will help to distribute the air better. Also, you may need to bleed a bit of air off so there is no back pressure on the pump which can lead to premature diaphragm failure.


----------



## jcabage

We run ~25 tanks/containers (deepest depth being ~36") with air to spare using a Danner AP60. This pump has proven extremely economical/quiet/efficient.

There are a few smaller danner models, and if they perform in any way like our pump, I would definitely recommend them.

Something you may consider is that you can always bleed off extra air, but if you skimp on your initial purchase, you may be purchasing something better sooner than you think (we did for sure). There aren't drastic jumps in energy consumption in the range of pumps you are looking at anyway. I would consider a mid-range pump as Dee recommended over multiple smaller pumps or anything extra cheap that you might see on an auction site.


----------



## Narwhal72

I also have a Danner AP pump. Can't remember which model exactly but I have been using it for better part of 10 years and it has been flawless.


----------



## AfricanLove

After looking I Like the DannerAP pumps I feel like the 40 would be over kill the 20 actually seems sufficent


----------



## AfricanLove

Okay so I am gonna revive this thread. I was thinking about the AP-6 but why not just get this one that is half the price.

Commercial Air 1 - 18watts Single outlet - 1/4in Tubing

38 liters per minute
2.9 PSI

Convenient to operate without oil or much noise. Cylinders and pistons are made of excellent materials, making the pump strong, durable. There is very little wear after long periods of operation. Will meet many requirements of pumps with air dividers from four to twenty-two outlets. Widely used to provide oxygen in aquariums, fish farms & hydroponic systems.
EcoPlus Commercial Air Pump
Commercial grade
Electromagnetic air pump
High-quality die cast aluminum housing
No maintenance or lubrication required
High output and high pressure
Includes four port manifold with outlets for 3/16" inside diameter tubing.


----------



## AfricanLove

I also just read something about the whisper pumps. I will be running three 20L and two 10s so would like a whisper 100 or 150 do the job


----------



## SupeDM

in your situation I would run 1 of the smaller dual output pumps for each tank. Considering energy usage and pressure on pumps it would just be more economical. I would get all the pumps the same and get 1 extra for failures. just check out some sponsors sites and find pumps where parts are available and look for sales.


----------



## jcabage

AfricanLove said:


> Okay so I am gonna revive this thread. I was thinking about the AP-6 but why not just get this one that is half the price.
> 
> Commercial Air 1 - 18watts Single outlet - 1/4in Tubing


I had the same thought, and bought the same pump. We used it for 2-3 months and then got the stronger, quieter AP. I ended up getting my money back out of the smaller pump, but should have just skipped the purchase all together.

The eco was a decent (although pretty loud compared to other, better pumps) pump. We pushed it to the limit with only a few tanks though. It was a good experiment, but I'd go for the AP20 instead.


----------



## npbarca

I would get the higher powered coralife super luft 65 I think..about 60$. That will easily cover the four big tanks, leaving the smaller tanks to a 100 whisper.


----------



## AfricanLove

All I have to run is 9 sponges being on 4 20 longs and one 10 so I dont see the need for such a big pump, Like I was thinking just two smaller pumps for each level so one pump for 2 20s and one for 2 20s and a 10


----------



## BillD

I am running 15 air stones, and could do more, with the commercial 1 pump (mine said Won Brothers but is the same pump) and it has been running for about 3 years now. My tanks are by my furnace so I can't hear the pump at all. I would buy another in a heartbeat especially for the $28 I have seen them for.


----------



## AfricanLove

BillD said:


> I am running 15 air stones, and could do more, with the commercial 1 pump (mine said Won Brothers but is the same pump) and it has been running for about 3 years now. My tanks are by my furnace so I can't hear the pump at all. I would buy another in a heartbeat especially for the $28 I have seen them for.


If I'm running 8 outlets and I put this pump in my furnace room witch is the wall over so lets call it 20 feet, do you think it wold have enough power


----------



## npbarca

AfricanLove said:


> All I have to run is 9 sponges being on 4 20 longs and one 10 so I dont see the need for such a big pump, Like I was thinking just two smaller pumps for each level so one pump for 2 20s and one for 2 20s and a 10


The coralife 65 super luft is not necessarily a "big" pump, for some people it can only run 1-2 big tanks. I thought you earlier said you have a 40b, but if you only ran 4 20s and a 10 it would do the job perfectly.


----------



## AfricanLove

Yea the earlier post did say that, But after some complications.... I ended up with a 75 witch I am running canisters, and then 4 20's and the ten for a quar tank. Also how is the noise of the Coralife. Its in the room the fish room so not any where near where we sleep but I'd like to not have a headache if I keep it in that room


----------



## npbarca

I have it in an unfinished basement on steel rack system, on top of some cardboard and a rag. The sponge filter actually make the same amount of noise as the pump, and as long as you have a door on the room, you wont be able to hear it outside that room.


----------



## AfricanLove

Have you had problems with the temperature of the pump?


----------



## npbarca

No, it will get warm to the touch after a few hours of use, but do not worry it will stay the same temp if not cool off a little with constant use.


----------



## AfricanLove

I think I'm gonna go with that pump. I guess If it goes for a year then takes a **** I will have to find something different. I mean for 30 bucks you cant beat it.


----------



## BillD

AfricanLove said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 15 air stones, and could do more, with the commercial 1 pump (mine said Won Brothers but is the same pump) and it has been running for about 3 years now. My tanks are by my furnace so I can't hear the pump at all. I would buy another in a heartbeat especially for the $28 I have seen them for.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm running 8 outlets and I put this pump in my furnace room witch is the wall over so lets call it 20 feet, do you think it wold have enough power
Click to expand...

I used 1/2" conduit (very inexpensive) for my manifiold and it is over 30 feet in total length. It works fine. Many would recommend a larger diameter pipe for the manifold, but since the outlet from the pump is so small, I didn't see the need, and I already had a bunch of sections of 1/2" conduit/pipe with air valves that came out of someone else's fish room. The pump is about the size of your fist and is really quite powerful, especially for the price. I am running about 15 air stone right now, and it feels like I could get a few more out of it. mine is in it's 3rd year, and still going strong.


----------



## AfricanLove

I can get 10 feet of 1/2 tubing for like 4 dollars at a store so that's pretty cheap


----------

